
A UI editor for single-element CSS illustrations - aaadult
https://zerodivs.com/#/
======
fewaw2322
Nice interface. It feels like I'm using Illustrator.

I suppose the intended use case might be very stylized HTML elements? Like
designing a really fancy button?

In situations where your intent is to display a stand alone image, rather than
add style to an element, am I right in thinking SVG is the better choice? I
see HN posts where people create whole paintings out of CSS and HTML, and I
always thought the point was to marvel at the novelty of this approach. Do
people really think everyday web graphics should be stored as CSS, rather than
SVG? How come I don't see more sites using SVG?

Zerodivs.com actually links to one of these:
[https://a.singlediv.com/](https://a.singlediv.com/) Is there something I'm
missing here?

~~~
qppo
In my experience, CSS is more consistently supported between rendering
engines. SVG is a shitshow once you start adding filters.

~~~
fewaw2322
Thank you. I heard SVG was not well supported cross browser a few years ago,
but I presumed things have improved since then. Guess I was wrong.

~~~
qppo
They have improved, but they haven't improved consistently. The spec is just
too enormous.

------
BossingAround
The resize functionality doesn't work very well on macOS + Firefox. Once I
place an element, I can't easily make changes to it, for some reason (possibly
due to adblock?)

~~~
recursive
It's not adblock. Resize is very weird and janky on my un-blocked firefox.

~~~
teh_klev
Repro on Chrome 83 for Windows.

------
culopatin
I admit I’m on my iPhone, but I don’t know what I’m supposed to do. I tapped
around and I can’t seem to get anything to happen. Just some feedback

~~~
gpmcadam
I wonder if this just doesn't work on Safari at all; I'm on macOS and I can't
seem to get it to do anything either.

------
mundo
Super cool! This is a great idea and very useful for those of us who use CSS
widgets as standins for graphical assets.

I will say that I also have trouble resizing the elements using Firefox,
thought it all looks good in Chrome.

~~~
627467
+1 on compliment and the Firefox bug! it's making my day!

------
kinow
Nice! If the author is reading this, the color picker appears to have some
bug. Added a circle, then chose a color using the top color picker, and
nothing happened. Then chose the same color with the right hand side color
picker, and now both top and side picker display same color, and the circle
color changed.

------
danellis
Seems very buggy. I wasn't able to figure out how to drag a box to select
multi objects. Tried Alt-drag, and it resized in a weird way I wasn't able to
control very well, and then the canvas was stuck to the mouse pointer with no
way of letting go of it.

------
skytreader
Cool! Wish it could treat the CTRL button (or is that CTRL + SHIFT) the way
standard illustrator programs do: when held down as you specify a shape on the
canvas, the shape remains proportional (rects are always squares, ellipses are
always circles).

------
amelius
Something like this should probably be part of a browser's developer tools.

------
johnx123-up
Are there any video tutorials? Can't really understand how to use it.

~~~
skytreader
You have to choose a shape/subfigure CSS can render from the top toolbar. Then
render that on the canvas with a standard drag. You can't freehand, obviously.

I was actually wondering how the tool would handle complexity as CSS has very
little in the way of options. This is a neat way to do it.

------
monkeymonkey
Doesn’t work on iPad OS

~~~
caitlinface
It just doesn't work in Safari.

~~~
aluminum96
I was wondering about this. I clicked around for several minutes...

I wish people would test their sites in more than just Chromium! Checking that
it works in at least one second browser dramatically improves the portability
of your site in general.

~~~
jfkebwjsbx
Safari lacks quite some web specs, so it may just work fine in the rest of
browsers.

------
bhhaskin
Looks like the domain is blocked by Cisco Umbrella firewall.

~~~
eddyg
This is normal for Umbrella. Domains which are queried for the first time via
Umbrella become part of the Newly Seen Domains security category [0], and this
category is often enabled by admins.

[0] [https://support.umbrella.com/hc/en-
us/articles/235911828-New...](https://support.umbrella.com/hc/en-
us/articles/235911828-Newly-Seen-Domains-Security-Category)

